# palabras  o frases que odiamos escuchar



## el-rey-julien (Sep 24, 2010)

palabras  o frases que odiamos escuchar 
la idea es escribir palabras o frases que nos molestan cuando las escuchamos.
me pone furioso,me saca de mis casillas y en verdad me molesta escuchar esto
=*sale con fritas*----por dentro me pregunto que  es lo que sale con fritas??????(se que refiere a papas fritas)
=*mayo*   ----pasa-me la mayo,queréis la mayo(es la maldita mayonesa)
=*no puedo escuchar a un locutor o persona que se come las ssssss*
=*me da mucha bronca cuando leo cosas con k *(bueno eso es escritura)
=c*uando un comensal hace ruidos con la boca o mastica y habla con la boca abierta*(esto en realidad me da bronca  y me repugna)
grrrrr es que seré muy gruñón o  es normal que a las personas les sucedan estas cosas?
bueno haora expongan ustedes que es lo que los saca de quicio

PD:
*tampoco soporto el ruido ese shhhhrrrrr de cuando hacen ruido tomando el cafe,o la sopa*


----------



## Hammer Facer (Sep 24, 2010)

=*Mi X lo reviso y dijo que era Y.*
=*¿Tanto?*
=*¿Podría aprovechar de...?*
=*No tengo.*


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 25, 2010)

*1) Te lo dije...*
        Quien no odió esa frase por parte de sus padres?
*2) Si hay, pero es caro...*
        Odio cuando voy a una tienda y el encargado me dice eso, será que piensa que soy tan pobre?
*3) Ya llegará la que te quiera*
        Ah... Como odié esa frase cuando andaba soltero y buscando


----------



## Introtuning (Sep 27, 2010)

Estas hablando de algun articulo y alguien salta con "Tengo un AMIGO que tiene este que es mejorrrrr"

O cuando alguien mayor ve que rondas los 20 24 y te dice "NENE" ME parece queeeee

O la tipica "Te pareeeseee" Como diciendo me estas verseando.

O Cuando te repiten una y otra y otra ves lo que les pasa a su cacharro por si vos no lo entendiste jajaja esa me mata  termino diciendo "si si ya te entendi dejame ver si?"

Como esas tengo miles asi que no esta  solo mi rey somos muchos los que nos enojamos por frases que denotan algo oculto jajaja

Si me acuerdo pongo alguna mas


Otra otra 

cuando dicen Estas seguro que se hace asi??? Esa mata


----------



## Cacho (Sep 27, 2010)

La peor de las situaciones cotidianas (amén del "te lo dije" ) es esa en la que te preguntan algo, contestás y la charla sigue como si no hubieras respondido o si no te hubieran creído. Y al rato te lo preguntan de nuevo...

Tengo la sensación de que la gente en general no pregunta, sino que busca que le confirmes sus sospechas. Si suponen que algo es de una manera, más vale que lo que contestes no contradiga sus ideas...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 27, 2010)

ayer  demostré con echos ,pruebas ,una soldadura bien echa usando una maquina de  soldar por resistencia (la maquina de puntos),una bella soldadura ,sin quemar la chapa de acero inoxidable,una verdadera soldadura profesional ,me dijeron ''eso se sale''''se va a desoldar''le das un golpe y  se despega''
en fin ,les dije bueno desuelda-denlo,,,,no pudieron ,aun así no  me dieron la razón,les explique que  con mas  potencia no  necesaria-mente suelda mejor,al final me   comí toda la bronca y  les dije bueno  hagan lo que   quieran pero  al  primero   que falla le doy una patada en  el tujess   
así que cacho tienes razón ,la gente no escucha  ni quiere que  les contradigas ,quizás de  eso yo tenga un   poco también


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 27, 2010)

En lo personal si me quieren ver enojado preguntenme 10 veces lo mismo.... y sobretodo de diferentes maneras.... 

Y para los que esten pensando en hacerlo ..... si lo hacen no respondo


----------



## Imzas (Sep 29, 2010)

*-MMMM me mataste* - Parece que ni siquiera quisieron gastar la minima cantidad de oxigeno en pensar o tratar de recordar lo que se les pregunto, y esa frases para no hacerse problemas.
*-Donde esta tal cosa* (gritan desde l otro ásillod el supermercado, creyendo que los mercaderistas son perros contesta preguntas).
y bueno no recuerdo mas.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 30, 2010)

El clásico "Te lo dije" después de 50 veces como que ya no es muy agradable...


----------



## ivans69 (Sep 30, 2010)

lo que mas odio que me digan es *esperar* cuanquier palabra relacionada


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 1, 2010)

alicate no es martillo ni destornillador cincel. Cada herramienta tiene su uso especifico, lo mismo pasa con las palabras y con la escritura habemos muchos que no sabemos dar el uso correcto a las cosas...


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 10, 2010)

Saben que tambien odio? Cuando va algun técnico conocido a revisar la nevera o la lavadora y le comenta a mi hermana (con la que vivo) que la falla fue sencilla y que la pude haber reparado yo... :enfadado:


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 10, 2010)

... o leer las frases del de más arriba, hace _one week_...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 10, 2010)

agrego otra que  hace rato no la escuchaba 
*yo a tu edad *(ay empiezan y no terminan mas)
me da mucha bronca cuando te quieren decir de esa manera que hiciste las cosas mal,
porque no dicen correctamente no me gusta o yo lo hago de esta manera?


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 10, 2010)

La frase que menos me gusta encontrar en el foro:

"Hola soy nuebo en el foro y no tengo conosimientos d electronik quiero harmar un circuito pa´ . . . "


¿Como esperan armar un circuito sin hacer una busqueda de la electronica basica?.


¿Por que no escriben completamente las palabras, tienen afan o les cobran el internet por caracteres?.


¿Por que les da pereza corregir la ortografia, asi sea lo mas cerca al español actual y no al "chibchombiano"?.

La frase que no me gusta escuchar de mi novia: "¡Me acompaña o ya sabe . . . !"


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 10, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> La frase que no me gusta escuchar de mi novia: "¡Me acompaña o ya sabe . . . !"


La mia tiene es esta: "No es que desconfie de ti, desconfio es de la buitras que te acechan por la calle "


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 10, 2010)

Hola hammer!


----------



## alejandrokanito (Oct 15, 2010)

tengo una, tengo una, me imagino que a la mayor parte sino es que a la todos de nosotros los teqnicos no ha pasado, cuando llega un cliente a nuestro despacho nos dicen "checamelo alomejor es un fusible" y uno piensa entonces si es un fusible porque no lo cambia usted


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 15, 2010)

*es solo el botoncito de encendido*


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 15, 2010)

"Eso no tenía nada" (Y entonces para que lo trajo? ¬¬')


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 15, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> "Eso no tenía nada" (Y entonces para que lo trajo? ¬¬')



Y peor aún, quieren que le cobre bara bara... Pues que se piensan, que los Ctos son de caramelo y nomás vamos a la tienda y los compramos por pesos... Ahhh, y los soldamos con un poco de salivita...


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 15, 2010)

Cuando piden que cobre barato yo les digo la archicontrafrase:

"Si quiere llame a otro tecnico para que lo revise, *solo por venir minimo le cobraran US$15*."
Y con eso recapacitan.


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 15, 2010)

otra frase muy comun: "cuanto me cobra con carbiarle el fusible a mi equipo por que yo lo monto y se me quema sera que no se montarlo"


----------



## GomezF (Oct 15, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> "Eso no tenía nada" (Y entonces para que lo trajo? ¬¬')



Esa es posta, jajaja.


----------



## alejandrokanito (Oct 18, 2010)

una muy buena es "no me cobres tanto, no los vale el aparato" entonces para que lo llevan a reparar???


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 18, 2010)

*para le salga baratito jajaja*


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 18, 2010)

A Ratmayor no le gusta que deconfiemos de la mirada  de su avatar, pero ahora sera mas agradable al lado de la "sonrisita" de Alejandrokanito . . . esa si que es maquiabelica.


----------



## alejandrokanito (Oct 18, 2010)

dis*C*ulpen pero se me paso peinarme jeje


----------



## marcelino (Oct 19, 2010)

Cuando me dicen "mirá, el aparato me lo traje de afuera y lo pagué 30 u$s, por eso no quiero gastar mas de 10 o 15".
Con toda amabilidad le pido que lo deje para revisar (cosa que no hago) y después de un par de días le digo que no vale la pena, que es reacondicionado, que los repuestos solos superan los 15 u$s, y que si quiere yo le doy 5 u$s para sacarle algún repuesto.
Generalmente nunca mas lo vienen a buscar.


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 19, 2010)

Pufff...

"Todo pasa por algo"
"Como quieras"
"Si ni te tardaste" 
"Ya veras que todo sale bien"
"es que preguntas cosas dificiles"
"es que eres muy exigente"
"hay un dios que si te quiere" (no lo tomen a lo personal por favor)


----------



## alejandrokanito (Oct 19, 2010)

me imagino que todos estos comentarios son por dejar a una novia no?, *no eres tu soy yo!!! *jajaja


----------



## cracking_12hmn (Oct 19, 2010)

O la Típica frase, que muchos hemos escuchado, "dejame pensarlo, Es que no te quiero lastimar" jaja entonces para que lo piensan?????


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 19, 2010)

jaja, buen post, buenas frases...lo de los aparatos que te dejan para reparar y luego no quieren esperar ni 1 dia, y luego no quieren pagar ni 5 pesos...yo no entiendo


muchas veces les pregunto de que trabajan ellos...si dicen Mecánico de autos por ejemplo...les pregunto si ellos arreglan un auto en 1 dia, y si cobran 5 pesos...

asi recapacitan

hay que poner al mismo cliente de ejemplo de su propio error...y asi se da cuenta


----------



## alejandrokanito (Oct 19, 2010)

Y para reirse un poco aqui les dejo unas frases celebres espero y las disfruten

¿Tiene fusibles de buena calidad? Porque los que compré en otro sitio, se queman ni bien enciendo el aparato.  

Necesito que revise mi televisor, funciona perfectamente, pero no tiene sonido ni imagen.....  

Me tiene que arreglar la Tele, creo que se le quemó la lámpara de alto cobalto. 

"La pantalla esta oscura, pero el sonido es bien clarito" 

¿Aquí reparan "Terremotos" de TV? 

Me dijo mi yerno, que es ingeniero, que hay que cambiarle el "flaibá", pero él no tiene tiempo. (nota: el TV tiene buena imagen pero no tiene sonido).    

Otro técnico que me lo reviso, me dijo que mi TV tiene la pantalla "cansada". ¿Cuanto me costara hacerle una "carga de gas"? 

¿Donde puedo conseguir pilas "Alicantinas"? 

"Debe ser poca cosa" ... hasta ayer funcionaba bien. 

Podría revisar mi equipo de vídeo? está nuevo pero no funciona, lo he usado muy poco y apenas lo compré en 1985 

"Traigo a reparar este equipo de audio Sony que se escucha sordo.... " 

¿Usted es mecánico de TV?

Necesito que me arregle la marcha de mi televisor, porque no quiere arrancar 

Los CDs no se escuchan bien, y por más que muevo la antena, no mejora ... 

Sería tan amable de revisar mi televisor, creo que tiene mal el "tubo de escape". 

Traigo a arreglar esta radio que se me cayó, debe ser poco lo que tiene porque la levanté enseguida. 

Llega una pareja con un TV al taller:
Ella: Sr. podría decirme cuanto cuesta cambiarle el tuboscopio.
El: No mujer, se dice cinescoide. 

Mi televisor en muy pesado porque tiene un motor muy grande 

Un cliente a un técnico: Yo conozco a mi tele como la planta de mi mano. 

Mi TV no funciona, porque se le salió el humo !


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 19, 2010)

alejandrokanito dijo:


> Mi TV no funciona, porque se le salió el humo !



Buenisimo!!!


----------



## Tavo (Oct 19, 2010)

*- háganlon
- sáquenlon
- corrijanlon*

Pero que gente de m... la que habla así...

Otra:
*- el mejor material para construir, después de todo, es el ladrillo.*

(esto lo dijo una profesora de mi colegio, vergüenza ajena me da)
IGNORANCIA TOTAL!!

Estamos en el S XXI !!!

*- ¿ y por qué no me lo dijiste antes ??* 
*- Te lo dije, pero no me escuchaste; por tu necedad.* :enfadado:

Bueno, algunas otras cosas así...
Me molesta mucho las faltas de ortografía, y "comerse" los acentos al escribir.

Saludos.


----------



## Introtuning (Oct 19, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Pero que gente de m... la que habla así...



No seeeas asiii.no todo el mundo tiene tus estudios che.jajajajajaja


----------



## Tavo (Oct 19, 2010)

Introtuning dijo:


> No seeeas asiii.no todo el mundo tiene tus estudios che.jajajajajaja



Si, está, eso lo entiendo; lo que no entiendo es que una profesora de una escuela técnica hable así!!!! se supone con título y recibida, Maestro Mayor de Obra!!!!!


Eso me dá por allá abajo...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 19, 2010)

aja, pero ignorancia hay mucha y sobretodo en paises como el que vivo, promovida por la misma política...hay una ley matemática:

cuantos más ignorantes felices = mas votos en el año electoral

los políticos hacen bruta a la gente, y esos mismo ignorantes que viven en la pobreza en condiciones infrahumanas, son aquellos que primeros votan por el gobierno que los "beneficio"...y además te insultan, te pegan, te matan si queres ayudarlos a que entren en razón...

pobres, ignorantes y sin la más minima iniciativa de mejorar.

yo no odio a la gente que habla mal o escribe mal...simplemente los corrijo...y hasta me putean cuando lo hago...jaja


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 19, 2010)

si estas en casa y llaman al telefono fijo... "que onda, donde estas we?" 
pues a donde fregados me hablaron?

Si pierdo algo y me pregunten, "donde lo dejaste?"
Si supiera, no estaria perdido!!!

Si olvido algun dato y me pregunten "pues que decia?"
Si supera, no estaria tratando de recordarlo!

Que me despierten para preguntarme "estas dormido?"
omito mis comentarios en este ...


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 19, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> si estas en casa y llaman al telefono fijo... "que onda, donde estas we?"
> pues a donde fregados me hablaron?


Una vez el esposo de mi hermana llamo a mi casa y me pregunta donde estoy, y yo le contesto: [ironia]En noruega ¬¬'[/ironia] y el muy "#$%#$% me contesto: Bueno avisame cuando llegues, que te tengo unas laptops para reparar...

...Sin comentarios...


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 19, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Una vez el esposo de mi hermana llamo a mi casa y me pregunta donde estoy, y yo le contesto: [ironia]En noruega ¬¬'[/ironia] y el muy "#$%#$% me contesto: Bueno avisame cuando llegues, que te tengo unas laptops para reparar...
> 
> ...Sin comentarios...



AJjajjajajajj, Buenisimo!!! Ahí me muestras las fotos y me traes unos recuerdos!!! No se te olvide


----------



## Tavo (Oct 20, 2010)

Y encima se la creyó el dolobu!!! jajaja!! 

Está buena esa...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Oct 20, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> si estas en casa y llaman al telefono fijo... "que onda, donde estas we?"


Eso me recuerda a algunas ocasiones en que voy entrando a casa, y me preguntan: ¿ya llegaste*s*?


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 20, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Eso me recuerda a algunas ocasiones en que voy entrando a casa, y me preguntan: ¿ya llegaste*s*?



Ya no me acordaba de esa memorable... a lo que respondo... "no we, soy un pi&che holograma!"


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 20, 2010)

Otra: Salir pa' fuera...

Es obvio que si uno sale es _para afuera_, no?


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 20, 2010)

"me baje pa bajo" "me subi pa rriba" "me sali pa fuera" "me meti pa dentro"  
sin comentarios...


----------



## alejandrokanito (Oct 20, 2010)

bueno eso sabemos que es regionalismo mexicano mas que nada es porque se siente uno como mexicano que se debe terminar una frase y se siente muy "seca" la frase si dijeran "me subi", "me baje" "me salí" "me meti" ... ups eso se se escucha feo no? y para terminar la frase envez de decir "me subi para la casa", dicen "me subi pa´ arriba"
 algo asi.


----------



## Robo (Oct 20, 2010)

una señora me mando un pc "quemado" de 1999 o 2000 y me pregunto : " joven, eso tiene arreglo?", yo le dije: " no señora no tiene arreglo, toca cambiarle muchas cosas y es muy viejo, no vale la pena", a lo cual me dijo: "a bueno si quiere yo se lo vendo barato  y usted le saca lo que no este quemado".
"- pero señora lo quemado es lo de adentro" 
. esa señora si que estaba loca


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 20, 2010)

Robo11 dijo:


> "a bueno si quiere yo se lo vendo barato  y usted le saca lo que no este quemado".
> "- pero señora lo quemado es lo de adentro"
> . esa señora si que estaba loca



La locura no es sinónimo de estupidez... jajajajaja no van de la mano.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 20, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Ya no me acordaba de esa memorable... a lo que respondo... "no we, soy un pi&che holograma!"



Futurama!!! Holograma trasmitido desde Omicron Persei 8.


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 20, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Futurama!!! Holograma trasmitido desde Omicron Persei 8.



Pues a poco no... ya ni la chi&piiiiiiiii&an!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 20, 2010)

*palabras o frases que odiamos escuchar*

señor (sinonimo de lejania, distancia........en el tiempo (no pienso poner "la palabra" )) 

no (simple negacion infinita) 

vos no entendes (para entenderlo/a NO hay que hacer uso de la razon) .

no te entiendo (no quiero entenderte). 

no es asi (es como mas me conviene) 

casi cualquier frase de la presidenta KK , o de hebe de bonafide  que en verdad son acciones o manipulaciones que usan cada vez mas personas, frases sabes que son mentira, manipuladoras. que no representan la verdad .


no me importa (cuando esa frase la escupe alguien que SI te importa) .


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 20, 2010)

las fraces que odie cuando aun estaba lampiño.

¿Ya hiciste tu tarea?
¿ya recogiste tu recamara?
ve a la tienda
ve a tirar la basura al contenedor
te toca lavar los trastes
por que lo digo yo
no hay salidas
hasta que termines tu tarea
has visto demasiada television
apaga la luz
apaga la tv
ya vete a dormir


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 20, 2010)

lo  que si me revienta es de  los kk  y de  los opositores  ,es que si no pensás igual a ellos es porque sos  un estúpido
las dos partes (los kk y no  kk  ) dicen verdades  y  mentiras a   medias ,todos ocultan  y dicen solo lo que les conviene
me  enfado cuando  escucho esto

estaría ,(pero como esta la cosa ¡¡  esta o no esta o no esta?)
tendría ,(tiene  o no  tiene?)
seria ,(es  o  no es si  o no?)
abría (hay o no  hay)
todas esas  palabras no dicen  nada porque  no niegan  ni  afirmam 
al final con eso de ''estaría robando'' ,''tendría  esto o  lo   otro'' ''abría un  aumento   o x cosa''
ya me tienen  harto la falta de huevos para decir  las cosas directamente y no andar diciendo  las cosas a medias
las dos partes  por igual a los oficiales  y los anti-k ,que sera que  piensan que  somos unos estupidos 
argargarg *"#$%&&/()()%&"!


----------



## Tavo (Oct 20, 2010)

> abría (hay o no hay)


*Habría* = de Haber
*Abría* = de abrir algo, una puerta, una lata, etc.


----------



## Introtuning (Oct 20, 2010)

UUuuuuuuy como estamos e.???
Tavo no sabia que cacho se tomo vacaciones jajajaja.Chiste chiste
Esto de las frases esta mortal no paro de reirme.

Una que me saca de loco es cuando vos tratas de explicar algo a alguien y te mira como si escuchara a un físico y te va diciendo   "se,claro,se,aaaaa,enserio?mira,se,claro"

Osea esta diciendo "no te entiendo un carajo y para mi es como yo creo que es"

Lo peor de todo es que te matas explicando y ellos nada viste.un bajón


----------



## Tavo (Oct 20, 2010)

> Osea esta diciendo "no te entiendo un carajo y para mi es como yo creo que es"
> 
> Lo peor de todo es que te matas explicando y ellos nada viste.un bajón


Me ha pasado muchas veces, discutir con mi viejo, tratando de explicarle algo y no, el es :cabezon:. No hay vuelta.



> "se,claro,se,aaaaa,enserio?mira,se,claro"


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 20, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> *Habría* = de Haber
> *Abría* = de abrir algo, una puerta, una lata, etc.



volvió   el roba h


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 20, 2010)

N M DGS...

(V lv  l Rb Vcls)


----------



## fernandob (Oct 20, 2010)

Introtuning dijo:


> Una que me saca de loco es cuando vos tratas de explicar algo a alguien y te mira como si escuchara a un físico y te va diciendo "se,claro,se,aaaaa,enserio?mira,se,claro"


 
eso me hizo recordar la politica de algunso profesores :
se paran en la clase y te dan "su clase" , como son profesores universitarios de otra carrera y por falta de trabajo aceptaron el puesto en tu escuela secundaria (no universidad) , pues que dan "su clase" , aunque de 35 alumonos ni uno solo o a lo mucho 1 o 2 a duras penas entiendan lo que dice y eso es por que tienen un alto coeficiente.
asi que , esos profesores que no estudiaron nada docencia preguntan:
entendieron ???
y ante el silecio de los pobres pibes el cosidera que eso es un si.
y cuando TODOS se sacan mala nota en el examen el considera que son unos vagos que no ponen voluntad (35 a uno de probabilidades de que el sea un MAL profesor pero no le cae la ficha, esta a otro nivel ) . :enfadado: .....


----------



## GomezF (Oct 20, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> N M DGS...
> 
> (V lv  l Rb Vcls)



WTF? Ô.@ jajaja, 

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Oct 20, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> lo que si me revienta es de los kk y de los opositores ,es que si no pensás igual a ellos es porque sos un estúpido
> argargarg *"#$%&&/()()%&"!


 
te voy a contar una cosa de esta gente (y de la otra) , hace poco que me termino de cerrar ......soy medio lerdo....:

esto es una explicacion de como es el peronismo y muchos partidos politicos de muchos paises y por que no funciona la cosa año tras año , eleccion tras eleccion:

imaginate que estas en el colegio, hay 2 o 3 grupos de chicos y la maestra les dice:
cada grupo debe pensar un hacer un plan para arreglar el taller de electronica y afines que esta en el subsuelo.
que que presente el mejor plan dirige la obra y lso demas lo ayudan.
bueno, pues cada grupo piensa lo que mas le parece y al final todos votan.
y el que gana ese se hace.
y felices todos ayudan a hacerlo.
parece simple.
es simple.


ahora vamos a otro ejemplo: 
tenemos 3 grupos de estudiantes y en el colegio quedamos en que caada uno piensa como administrar mejor la cooperdora y juntar $$ para pintar el colegio , y de que colores lo pintaran.
pero el problema es que estos grupos son unos inadaptados, unos muchachos de mierd....
que solo se dedican a molestar a los demas , robar y vender droga.
son asi, ese colegio es donde van a caer esos.
bueno, pues que un grupo gana.
que pasa ??
2 cosas pasan:
1 -- el que gano no tiene intencion de HACER nada, solo queria agarrar la manija de la cooperadora para poder mandar y robarse el dinero.
2 --- lso que perdieron no tienen intencion de ayudar, PERDIERON !!!!!!!!!
ES una deshonra y ademas perdieron el botin (ya que quieren lo mismo) .
asi que boicotearan al que gano, le haran la vida imposible hasta que se vaya.


como ven son culturas distintas, objetivos distinots, grupos humanos distintos.
como ciervos y hienas.
como europeos y canibales.


----------



## GomezF (Oct 20, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> eso me hizo recordar la politica de algunso profesores :
> se paran en la clase y te dan "su clase" , como son profesores universitarios de otra carrera y por falta de trabajo aceptaron el puesto en tu escuela secundaria (no universidad) , pues que dan "su clase" , aunque de 35 alumonos ni uno solo o a lo mucho 1 o 2 a duras penas entiendan lo que dice y eso es por que tienen un alto coeficiente.
> asi que , esos profesores que no estudiaron nada docencia preguntan:
> entendieron ???
> ...



Esto pasa acá en mi ciudad con un profesor de matemática que es ingeniero, te dice:
"¿cómo no pueden hacer esto de ayer para hoy? si yo lo puedo hacer en < 1 hora"
Es verdad que el lo hace en menos de 1 hora, pero a mí me toma casi 4 hacer los 42 ejercicios. Y eso que me entiendo en matemáticas dentro de todo. Aún así hay compañeros que no sabrían como hacerlo ni aunque se lo expliques 100 veces.

Saludos.

P.D.: hay compañeros (y es verdad) que no saben ni sumar, ni restar, ni dividir, ni multiplicar sin calculadora, y este tipo (el profesor) te deja usar calculadora solo en trigonometría y en logaritmos,  es muy graciosos verlos rascarse la cabeza a los otros. 
Después les cuento una anécdota muy graciosa que pasó en una clase con este profesor.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Oct 20, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> te voy a contar una cosa de esta gente (y de la otra) , hace poco que me termino de cerrar ...


Más allá de eso que mencionás, la pelea actual tiene una raíz muy precisa y concreta: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Propaganda#Propaganda_nazi

Esos 11 principios siguen rigiendo muchas acciones (si no todas).

Bueno, me voy a laburar de nuevo, que esta semana me está volviendo medio loco y la que viene no va a ser más liviana...
Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 20, 2010)

Acabo de recordar una de las frases celebres se mi papá, que me cae mal (la frase )



> Yo no soy dictatorial, tu eres completamente libre de hacer lo que yo digo


----------



## axelgcap (Oct 20, 2010)

el esta bueno de todo lo unicoes q*UE* no prende


----------



## fernandob (Oct 21, 2010)

axelgcap dijo:


> el esta bueno de todo lo unicoes q*UE* no prende


 
esa la vi en variso anuncios de mercadolibre:
nuevo, sin rayones, impecable , funciona todo pero no prende , no se que le paso ...................................:enfadado:

que caradura.


----------



## jorger (Oct 21, 2010)

> Llega una pareja con un TV al taller:
> Ella: Sr. podría decirme cuanto cuesta cambiarle el tuboscopio.
> El: No mujer, se dice cinescoide.


 
jajajajajjajajaaj  es que me parto !!



> ..Mi televisor en muy pesado porque tiene un motor muy grande..


Un motor.. que si hombre, que si 

Perdonad que corte un poco el hilo, pero tenía que desahogarme .

Las frases que no suelo soportar son estas:
1*-¿ves? te lo dije!*
2*-Eso te pasa por...*
3*-No uso de eso*. Esta me pone enfermo :enfadado::enfadado:.Que pasa, que ya por que esa frase esta de 'moda' y eres 'mayor' dices eso para creerte más guay, interesante y malote? (es lo que se me viene a la cabeza cuando se la oigo decir a los muchachos estos de 13-14 años).No lo soporto.

De momento no recuerdo más.Creo que se me escapa alguna que otra pero vamos, esas 3 son las principales.

Un saludo!.


----------



## Tavo (Oct 21, 2010)

jorger dijo:


> Que pasa, que ya por que esa frase esta de 'moda' y eres 'mayor' dices eso para creerte más *guay*, interesante y *malote*? (es lo que se me viene a la cabeza cuando se la oigo decir a los muchachos estos de 13-14 años).No lo soporto.



Las dos palabras, son muy propias de España... jeje
Acá (en Argentina) usamos otras palabras, que si las pondríamos, tal vez suenan muy 'fuerte'.

Yo no uso de eso.

 JAJAJAJA!!!


----------



## jorger (Oct 21, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Las dos palabras, son muy propias de España... jeje
> Acá (en Argentina) usamos otras palabras, que si las pondríamos, tal vez suenan muy 'fuerte'.


Si, ya me supongo cuáles son esas palabras jeje



> Yo no uso de eso.
> 
> JAJAJAJA!!!


Si mira, un ejemplo: Te gusta este grupo de música? --> No uso de eso.
Aaafff -.-'

Bueno, sigo con mi lista de frases:
4-*Dios pone a cada uno en su lugar*.(Para empezar soy ateo, asique no me vengas con chorradas).Espero que nadie se lo tome como algo personal .Sólo es lo que pienso, aunque dependiendo de la situación puedo llegar a decirlo de verdad.

5-Cuando estoy en el skatepark haciendo skate con un amigo, de pronto viene directemente hacia a mí un niño de apenas *6 años* con una bici diciendo:
*Eeeh tiiiooo quitateee! *shock
(pero vamos a ver, ¿cómo que tiioo?)

Ya hasta los niños pequeños no tienen respeto hacia los demás.A veces me dan tentaciones de dirigirme a su correspondiente madre y decirle: ¿Dónde está la educación de su hijo?

No tengo palabras para expresar lo que siento en esa situación.Lo juro.Es para tirarse de los pelos.

Un saludo.


----------



## Robo (Oct 21, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> WTF? Ô.@ jajaja,
> 
> Saludos



si tacatomon lo permite te comento 
jjj cm hy gnt q n l cj sn fndr XD


----------



## Margaritahoyos (Oct 21, 2010)

yo  detesto el *"eso es facil"* de un profesor, claro H.D.M para ti q*UE* ya lo sabes.. :enfadado:
otra cosa es q*UE* me pregunten lo mismo a cada momento y peor aun cuando ya se los he r*ES*p*ON*dido.


----------



## Introtuning (Oct 21, 2010)

Robo11 dijo:


> jjj cm hy gnt q n l cj sn fndr XD



Jjajajajaj Como hay gente que no "l cj" sin ofender XD

Algo asi no???

aca lo de "l cj" suena mal.asi que digamos que es "no entiende"


Otra cosa,

"estas seguro que se hace asi????"
"Yo no me hago cargo"   (lavate las manoooooos)
"Pero eso se arregla facil y rapido no????"
"Tanto??? en otro local me cobraban la mitad"     (Llévelo a ese otro lugar.eso si si vuelve porque quedo mal le cobro el doble)ja

Hay que saber tratar con la gente e jajajaja



Tacatomon dijo:


> N M DGS...
> 
> (V lv  l Rb Vcls)



No me digas...

(volvio el roba vocales)
 es asi????


Jajajajaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 21, 2010)

en  el taller ,*cuando pierdo alguna herramienta y pregunto ,quien  la  tomo*  y nadie  fue .
Cuando  me algún  turro me  pega un chicle en la silla 
cuando gritan a lo pavo ,gustavooooooo

el verano no me gusta ,me da   mucho trabajo  con mis conejos,saben  lo  es el trabajo de  revisar   unas 600 orejas ¡¡
termino    mordido,rascuñado ,al tocar un conejo  llevas   el  olor de ese conejo   a   la siguiente  jaula por eso atacan   algunos ,algunos que son bravos les pongo perfume en  el hocico así   se quedan sin  olfato y  se calman


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 21, 2010)

Introtuning dijo:


> No me digas...
> 
> (volvio el roba vocales)
> es asi????
> ...



ex ct


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 22, 2010)

lapucha ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡     tambien se roban  las vocales¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  adonde  vamos a ir a parar ,,,que mundo este


----------



## Tavo (Oct 22, 2010)

No me causa la falta de vocales, si hay que decir algo, se dice; si no se puede decir, se pone en letra tamaño "1" y en blanco, en el cuerpo del mensaje. Así pasa más desapercibido lo que se quiso decir..

¿O soy yo muy nabo que no capto las palabras?

@ Jorge:


jorger dijo:


> Si mira, un ejemplo: Te gusta este grupo de música? --> No uso de eso.
> Aaafff -.-'


Esa respuesta si que NO tiene ni coherencia!!!
La música NO SE USA, se escucha, o se deleita, o como quieras, pero NO se usa!
La música NO es "eso", es algo más!!! :enfadado:

Seguro que el gil/imbécil que dijo eso no tiene cultura ni general ni idiomática!!! (idiomática= espero que esa sea la palabra correcta, sino, ustedes ya entendieron).



jorger dijo:


> 4-*Dios pone a cada uno en su lugar*.(Para empezar soy ateo, asique no me vengas con chorradas).Espero que nadie se lo tome como algo personal .Sólo es lo que pienso, aunque dependiendo de la situación puedo llegar a decirlo de verdad.


Ahí si que NO coincidimos ni un poquito. 
Eso es una cuestión muuuuuuuuy personal; que vos seas ATEO no significa que los demás también deban serlo; así que calculo que si eso te molesta, piola te la tenés que bancar, hay que tenernos un poquito de respeto, sino nos vamos por la banquina. (opinión personal, se entiende) 



jorger dijo:


> 5-Cuando estoy en el skatepark haciendo skate con un amigo, de pronto viene directemente hacia a mí un niño de apenas *6 años* con una bici diciendo:
> *Eeeh tiiiooo quitateee! *shock
> (pero vamos a ver, ¿cómo que tiioo?)
> 
> Ya hasta los niños pequeños no tienen respeto hacia los demás.A veces me dan tentaciones *de dirigirme a su correspondiente madre y decirle: ¿Dónde está la educación de su hijo?*


*Completamente de acuerdo. Yo haría eso.* 

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 22, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Ahí si que NO coincidimos ni un poquito.
> Eso es una cuestión muuuuuuuuy personal; que vos seas ATEO no significa que los demás también deban serlo; así que calculo que si eso te molesta, piola te la tenés que bancar, hay que tenernos un poquito de respeto, sino nos vamos por la banquina.


Pará... No saltés que no hay charquito.
Bajá dos cambios, que lo que dijo no fue lo que interpretaste.

Es un alegato en contra de los (¿casi?) fanáticos religiosos que terminan metiendo a su dios (el que sea) en medio de la situación que mejor les calce. Y son precisamente los que intentan convencerte de lo que sea a través de su religión, así la compartas o no, mostrando una gran intolerancia hacia otras religiones o hacia los ateos.
Tranquilo, que no va en contra ninguna religión, sino de algunos fanáticos.


Saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 22, 2010)

@Tavo:


En un sentido más psicológico, Tavo, *TODO* lo usamos.

Por ejemplo: Aunque uno ayude de la manera más desinteresada posible a alguien.... crea que no está ganando algo a cambio.... pués: está haciéndolo para sentirse mejor consigo mismo. Nuestras pulsiones gobiernan nuestra conducta. Es cuando sentimos ganas de hacer algo, lo hacemos y nos satisfacemos algo usando algo. Así de simple.


(Aunque es un asco de frase esa respuesta y la forma en que es utilizada: se nota a las mil leguas que la dice un "pendejo que se cree pulento y bakán", dicho en chileno )


----------



## Tavo (Oct 22, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Es un alegato en contra de los (¿casi?) fanáticos religiosos que terminan metiendo a su dios (el que sea) en medio de la situación que mejor les calce. Y son precisamente los que intentan convencerte de lo que sea a través de su religión, así la compartas o no, mostrando una gran intolerancia hacia otras religiones o hacia los ateos.
> Tranquilo, que no va en contra ninguna religión, sino de algunos fanáticos.


*OK, Cacho aclaró todo. *

Yo no tomé nada mal, el mensaje de Cacho es 100% correcto. Yo no soy fanático ni nada, creo que hay un Dios existente, y muchas cosas más; pero no viene al caso hacer extenso el tema cuando ya está todo aclarado. 

Respeto a las demás religiones (reconozco que a veces me cuesta, y mucho) y también a los ateos, por algo son así, y ellos eligieron su manera de pensar. Cada uno el libre de creer en lo que quiera. 


Saludos.

PS: Soy Adventista
PS2:


> Bajá dos cambios, que lo que dijo no fue lo que interpretaste.


No bajo nada porque nunca subí nada!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 22, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Pará... No saltés que no hay charquito.
> Bajá dos cambios, que lo que dijo no fue lo que interpretaste.
> 
> Es un alegato en contra de* los (¿casi?) fanáticos religiosos que terminan metiendo a su dios (el que sea) en medio de la situación que mejor les calce. Y son precisamente los que intentan convencerte de lo que sea a través de su religión, así la compartas o no, mostrando una gran intolerancia hacia otras religiones o hacia los ateos.*
> ...


 
me encanto, muy claro y explicativo de verdad como es esa gente .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 22, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> *OK, Cacho aclaró todo. *
> 
> Yo no tomé nada mal, el mensaje de Cacho es 100% correcto. Yo no soy fanático ni nada, creo que hay un Dios existente, y muchas cosas más; pero no viene al caso hacer extenso el tema cuando ya está todo aclarado.
> 
> ...



pd: soy yo creo en mi y en mi trabajo ,aunque secretamente le pido al dios cosas ,pero nunca para mi ,lo que le pido es para los demás ,yo me forjo mi destino mi camino y me banco las consecuencias ,cosas de su majestad 
PD: conozco los católicos,judíos,cristianos y un secreto,jugué al basquet en Venezuela para la iglesia cristiana,psss pero que no se comente por ay,en realidad la conclucion mia es esta 
todos interpretan la biblia a su modo,otros niegan a jesus ,pero lo importante es esto 
*que cada uno haga el bien sin importar a quien *el resto es basura ,lo importante es irse a dormir sin miedo a dios sabiendo que uno actuó bien ,que no ocasiono daño a otro ser humano(conejos si matar,es alimentación divina)
PD:2
odio a esas personas que son dañinas,malignas y que se creen que por ''confesarse''  ya puden dormir tranquilos ,cien-do que en toda la semana fueron unos verdaderos hdp


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 22, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> odio a esas personas que son dañinas,malignas y que se creen que por ''confesarse''  ya puden dormir tranquilos ,cien-do que en toda la semana fueron unos verdaderos hdp




En cierta forma a eso me refería rey julien: Much@s utilizan la religión como medio para sacarse el olor a m***** que tienen... y sentir que andan con olor a frescura a pesar de que uno les siente ese hedor a kk. Por eso no le hago a ninguna religión: simplemente vivo. Y si hay algo más grande, pués que esté. 


(Nada personal contra nadie de acá..... sólo me vienen a la mente esas viejitas vinagres cizañeras, chismosas y faltas de p*** en sus vidas que lo único que hacen es andar de metiches en la vida de los demás y andar jodiendo por amor al arte... )


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 22, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> En cierta forma a eso me refería rey julien: Much@s utilizan la religión como medio para sacarse el olor a m***** que tienen... y sentir que andan con olor a frescura a pesar de que uno les siente ese hedor a kk. Por eso no le hago a ninguna religión: simplemente vivo. Y si hay algo más grande, pués que esté.
> 
> 
> (Nada personal contra nadie de acá..... sólo me vienen a la mente esas viejitas vinagres cizañeras, chismosas y faltas de p*** en sus vidas que lo único que hacen es andar de metiches en la vida de los demás y andar jodiendo por amor al arte... )



100% de acuerdo con vos ni mas ni menos eso es es lo que quise decir 
*recuerden   hacer el bien sin mirar a quien* y no esperen recompensa


----------



## GomezF (Oct 23, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> pd: soy yo creo en mi y en mi trabajo ,aunque secretamente le pido al dios cosas ,pero nunca para mi ,lo que le pido es para los demás ,yo me forjo mi destino mi camino y me banco las consecuencias ,cosas de su majestad
> PD: la conclucion mia es esta:
> todos interpretan la biblia a su modo,otros niegan a jesus ,pero lo importante es esto
> *que cada uno haga el bien sin importar a quien *el resto es basura ,lo importante es irse a dormir sin miedo a dios sabiendo que uno actuó bien ,que no ocasiono daño a otro ser humano(conejos si matar,es alimentación divina)
> PD2: odio a esas personas que son dañinas,malignas y que se creen que por ''confesarse''  ya puden dormir tranquilos ,cien-do que en toda la semana fueron unos verdaderos hdp




Estoy de acuerdo con vos


----------



## fernandob (Oct 24, 2010)

yo.........mas alla de que coincida en algunas cosas y en otras no .les voy a contar uan cosita, una cosita "intima" .



el-rey-julien dijo:


> ..........................todos interpretan la biblia a su modo.................................
> odio a esas personas que son dañinas,malignas y que se creen que por ''confesarse'' ya puden dormir tranquilos ,cien-do que en toda la semana fueron unos verdaderos hdp


 
vieron cuando estan al dope, o se les fue la mano con la cerveza y se van a dormir y tienen sueños o ideas ?? y luego les dan vueltas.
bueno, alguna vez pense que pasaria si uno tuviese el poder de eliminar a todas las personas que son unos HDP bajo cualquier punto de vista, esos que son como han escrito en la cita.
por que .......la verdad es la verdad,.......y quien paso toda su vida siendo una maquinita de ser HDP , con una clase de eficiencia de 100/100 para joder a lso demas y para poner excusas y justificarse en la vida , utilizar las reglas y a la gente para perjudicar a los otros a costa de salir siempre ellso un poquito beneficiados....o hasta.llega un momento que son como las palomas:
te cagan solo por que si, por que pasaban , por que te cruzaste y ya es su naturaleza, y ni les importa, ni se dan cuenta y si se lso decis .............ni les pesa.

bueno, pues si uno pudiese tener el poder de eliminar a esa gente .........por que ......a veces dan ganas........a uno le pasan cosas y te da un deseo de tener ese poder.

y si lo pensas te das cuenta de 2 cosas:

1-- si lo tuvieses seria angustiante, por que tendrias que dedicarte las 24 hs los 7 dias de la semana a eliminar gente , de tantos que son.
2 -- de tanto hacer "eso " terminarias siendo vos mismo un monstruo.

es dificil aceptar al realidad ...de que el perro sea perro y nada mas.....
somos muchos y eso es PARTE de nuestra naturaleza.
a veces ser un "adelantado" o tener ideas distintas duele .
es mas , a veces eso es ser atrasado, todo depende de a donde termine todo , al fin y al cabo......cuando se vota gana al mayoria , no ?? eso es democracia.....aunque esten equivocados.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 24, 2010)

huffff  menos  mal que soy  solo  un campesino bruto ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
si tuviera ese poder  seria mas  peligroso  que   mono  con navaja ,seria   el verdadero reyno  del rey   julien
solo  quedarían  animales vivos ,,,,
PD : a la pucha  madre ,,,estoy  usando   palabras  que  odio 
*quedarían * 
*tuviera *


----------



## Introtuning (Oct 24, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> PD : a la pucha  madre ,,,estoy  usando   palabras  que  odio
> *quedarían *
> *tuviera *



Vio su majestad????
De vez en cuando hasta nosotros mismos hacemos cosas que repudiamos en los demas.:enfadado:

Da que pensar. jaja


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 28, 2010)

jajajjajajaj

"vayansen a las casas" como 5 errores en 4 palabras jajaja

"Eh, guacho"

"espero que haiga venido"

etc

saludos..

agucasta


----------



## Introtuning (Oct 29, 2010)

E guacho recatateee.
Te la aguantas guacho
Que te pasa guacho tomatela
EEE amigo no tene una moneda pa la birra loco.

Y toooodas esas expresines de esa clase de muchachitos me enferma.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 29, 2010)

eee loco eee  dame un faso


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 29, 2010)

Si, a mí también.. Y yo también veía Locoarts cuando era chiquito jajajaja

Palabras que me molestan cómo las escriben:

hací: así
vallan: vayan
halla: haya

ésta es buenísima, la dice siempre un compañero salteño de la facu: "í preparandote" 

í? ajajjaja ANDÁ, BURRO!!! jajaja


----------



## alejandrokanito (Oct 29, 2010)

pues no es *POR* darles la contra pero HAYA:
significa como ejemplo Pertenece al verbo haber... "Es probable que no haya nadie"
Tambien es un arbol.
HALLAertenece al verbo hallar, sinonimo del verbo encontrar: "No halla su camisa negra"


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 29, 2010)

Ale, ya lo sé! pero usar "halla" para decir "no halla nadie" esta MAL!

Me explico?

Eso es lo que me molesta. Son palabras homónimas, pero no sinónimas. Bajo ninguna circunstancia.

Saludos.


----------



## alejandrokanito (Oct 29, 2010)

de echo son palabras homofonas pero si, si te entiendo y fue *QU*e solo no entendi el mensaje un saludo agucasta


----------

